# Shooting The Mighty Might Compact Slingshot Video.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, here is this old man shooting down at the lake again. This time I am shooting the Mighty Might compact slingshot with 7/16 steel shot and my field bands, but one band per side. The distance that I am shooting is about 360 feet the first two shots and about 400 feet (last shot). - Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks like you are having fun


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't get my arm as high as I like or shoot as much as I like because of my shoulder. -- Tex


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Tex, have you tried therapy for your shoulder? I had good results with therapy to help strengthen a weak knee... it improved the strength and flexibility and made it less painful to walk.
Looks like a lot of fun shooting your Mighty Mite over the water...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes I have and it is getting a little better. I also have nerve damage in that elbow from an old injury, which causes the lower arm to hurt quite a bit. If you have never had the burning sensation of nerve damage, it is no fun. I have resisted getting a nerve block to get rid of the pain. I am afraid that it would affect my mobility in that arm. It was fun shooting the little bad boy! -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Neat looking little slingshot, and it does look fun to shoot.
Nerve damage and niggles from old injuries... that's the world I live in as well... as I've gotten older and fatter, when I've got to get down with the college boys in Jiujitsu sometimes old injuries resurface and make it hard to do stuff like shooting a slingshot.
I wish there was a quick fix... I know I've invented and built many different therapy machines for rehabilitation and some that work as both beef builders and therapy devices.
One of the simplest devices I made that helps with all the things you've mentioned is also one of the best strengthening devices for the grip all the way to the top of your shoulders.










Left to right. My original Wrist Rocker, Wrist Rocker next generation, and David Horne's OrbiGrip. Used with light or even no weight added these make tremendous rehab devices for tennis elbow (JiuJitsu injuries), hand and wrist injuries, all the way up to the support/stabiization muscles in the shoulders.
Light eccentric weight loading is a tremdous strength building exercise... and by simply adding weight to any of the devices shown and or rotating them faster, the load forces are extremely exagerated.

Anyway, these are extremely easy to make... two flange bearing, 1" pipe for the handle and weight bar, steel or aluminum for the shelf...
or the same concept can be applied to a variety of different easy to make things... a stick with a bit of rope and a light weight attached works as well...
You will want to do sets of 3 sets 30 seconds throughout the day... 90 revolutions in 30 seconds, swing in towards you with both hands, and then out with both hands... once you can do that (6 hertz), add weight.
Also, taking decent dosages of fish oil and flaxseed oil everyday help as well.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill the main thing causing me nerve problems is sand size pieces of glass in my elbow that moves around. Every once in a while one will work up through the skin. When one gets close to a nerve it is no fun to say the lest. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yes I have and it is getting a little better. I also have nerve damage in that elbow from an old injury, which causes the lower arm to hurt quite a bit. If you have never had the burning sensation of nerve damage, it is no fun. I have resisted getting a nerve block to get rid of the pain. I am afraid that it would affect my mobility in that arm. It was fun shooting the little bad boy! -- Tex


i understand everything you say Tex, i have the same problems in my left arm and hand


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

For those who wanted to know more about the Mighty Might slingshot. Here is a picture and some specs. The dimension between the forks is 2 3/4 and the outside width is 3 1/2 inches not including the band ties. When holding hammer style the forks are 1 1/2 inches above the hand. The over all height is 4 3/4 inches. The grip is HD foam and is locked in place with a 3/4 inch black wood dowel. The frame is 3/8 O.D. 6061 T6 aluminum rod. I have extra tie rubber holding the bands in place as I carry this flip on the truck. The bands on it right now are LB2000 bands because of the UV protection while carrying on the truck. I shoot this slingshot semi-butterfly style as seen in the video. As anybody who knows me, also knows that I like a fork with at least 2 1/2 inches between the forks and this is a small flip that gives me that. It is built like a tank and ill shoot about any strength bands that you wish to put on it. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the extra information. I am a real fan of compact slingshots. A slingshot does not have to be big to be powerful.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------

